# Honda HT 8313 parts needed.



## Bani (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in the comox Valley in British Columbia. Wondering if anyone can give some guidance on where to get parts for My Honda Lawn Tractor. I'm not too sure of the year, but loads of parts are discontinued. 
I'd appreciate any guidance at all !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you sure it's HT8313....or HT3813?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've dealt with these guys.
http://www.c-equipment.com/lawnmower-parts.html
What parts are you looking for? For discontinued parts, you may have to look at salvage parts, or EBay.


----------



## Bani (Apr 25, 2020)

Man, this is where my Dyslexia shows up ! Yes, HT 3813. The parts Im looking for is the Radial Bearing (between the drive clutch and transmission). My local guys put me onto a place in Ontario. They're sending me the bearing, however I'm unable to disassemble the parts in order to get to the bearing. So, it appears as though I need 5 or 6 parts to rebuild it. I'll need the 'lifter plate', the 'ball control plate', the 'ball retainer', the 'ball control plate', and the 'bearing nut'. I can get a few of these parts locally, but thought that perhaps there was one out there already assembled.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Any of the Honda HT3813 series mowers are tough to find parts. They only made them for 4 model years and production ceased 31 years ago. Engine parts are fairly easy, but anything to do with the trans/chassis and you might as well be looking for parts for a Gibson.

From a business perspective, that mower is worth way more money on E-bay parted out than it is as a running/working machine.


----------



## Bani (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank You both for all your feedback. I've located one for parts not far from my home..


----------

